

Chromebooks now available - elliottcarlson
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=os_chrm_67?&node=2858603011

======
tatsuke95
Don't these things seem overpriced? What am I missing?

Don't get me wrong, I like the idea of this, I just don't understand that
price point. The cheapest model there is $349. I just bought a 15" Acer laptop
for a client (in a pinch) for the exact same price. Obviously, the specs
destroy the Chromebook, and that price also includes the Windows 7 license
(which isn't really free). If it's portability and mobility you want, then
you're approaching the price of an iPad, with some of those Chromebooks at
~$500.

I could be out to lunch, but I think that price is a mistake, a mistake that's
been repeated by players in this space: you can't sell an iPad competitor
that's worse than the iPad for the same price. It seems basic, but no one has
figured that out yet.

There's also the fact that the idea of running on Chrome (web only) is cool,
but not for the mainstream yet. In other words, it will probably appeal to
hackers. Hackers likely are not going to buy a Chromebook, but instead will do
it themselves on a $200 netbook.

This is an interesting step towards the future, I hope they don't mess it up.

